# NEED OPINIONS!!!! 19" OR 18" M5 WHEELS????



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Well im finally in the market for some M5 wheels however im debating whether i want to find some used oem 18" wheels to use or if i want to go with some brand new replica 19" M5 wheels. I know the tires are going to be more $$$ for the 19" but i thought it might fill the wheel well better however im concerned about ride quality. The 18" i know looks good im just thinking, will the 19" look a little better and i also have heard that the oem paint tends to chip and peel easier than the replicas!(correct me if im wrong) Please help me with your suggestions/comments. Thanks

justin


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

*18 or 19 M5 or replicas*

I got to see some 19 M5 replicas about two weeks ago and they were staggered, the finish was a silver like paint which was alright. The only thing I didn't like about them is that the front wheel didn't have any lip like the OE M5 wheels.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SoCaLE39 said:


> I know the tires are going to be more $$$ for the 19" but i thought it might fill the wheel well better however im concerned about ride quality. The 18" i know looks good im just thinking, will the 19" look a little better and i also have heard that the oem paint tends to chip and peel easier than the replicas!(correct me if im wrong) Please help me with your suggestions/comments. Thanks
> 
> justin


As for filling the wheel well, neither should do one over the other. The key to your wheel well is what wheel AND tire together will fill it. You should get about the same (maybe 1/2" more or less depending on available tire sizes) wheel well filler from either rim if you take the tire into effect.

Since I had 17's(stock style 32's), then went to 19's (Hartge Classics), then went BACk to the 17's, and finally settled on 18's(BBS RKII's), I will tell you that I have enjoyed my 18's the most. No worries about bending them like on the 19's. The better look of the 18's from 17's. And, I preferred the look of the 18's over the 19's. The rear tire just had to be SO slim on the 19's. Looked like I was trying too hard or something to me.

Add into that the weight differences, and I am REALLY sold on the 18's. The RKII's felt lighter than the Style 32's. Even if they weren't actually lighter, I think it may have been the shorter sidewall that made me feel that way. They were DEFINATELY stonger and lighter than the soft and heavy 19" Hartge's.

About ride quality, I never really felt a difference. I guess it was different on the 19's, but I chalked that feeling up to them being heavier than the stock 17's I'd just taken off.

I know nothing about the OEM paint chipping except that it's nearly impossible to match. I dont really like the "shadow chrome" on the M5 wheels anyway. If I got some rashed ones, I would have them refinished in silver.

Best of luck and throw up some pics when you get the wheels you want!


----------



## PhilippZ (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't think the car was designed for 19" wheels, so in my opinion they will reduce the performance. Why get something that makes your car drive worse just so it looks better?

I also think 18's look better since they have a more purposeful less poseur look for the reasons given above.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks guys for the input! Well i just bought a 18" M5 front rim for $71. now i just have 3 more...lol. Ok so now ive got one other question, what kind of tires would be appropriate without putting too much of a hole in my wallet? I was thinking the Michelin Pilot Sports but not too sure yet! let me know what you guys think

justin


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Probably the S03's unless they have jacked the price on them. I haven't purchased them for a while but ,they used to be a great value. I prefer Michelins :thumbup:


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Well i just bought a 18" M5 front rim for $71. now i just have 3 more...lol.
> 
> justin


hahaha 3 more to go.. :rofl:


----------

